# Has anyone used the Jungle Dawn LED's on a 36x18x36



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

If so are they good for that size exo?

I will have live plants, beginner plants that is, so I just want to be sure I pick the right lighting. BTW it is $307 on NEHERP.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

I use Jungle Dawns on an 18x18x24 and they light up the entire tank pretty well. I think they would probably be good on a 36x18x36.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

I would opt for the 22W for that size enclosure personally. You will get some awesome growth off it, the lumens on this unit is nuts.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

sorry newbie question. 

That's referring to a 22w Jungle Dawn?


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Correct. That's what I'm going to use for my garter enclosure that will have the exact same dimensions (and not near as much plants as a fancy tropical setup). Have the light, just not finished with the enclosure.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Awesome, thank you.

Rock on!!!!


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

NP, your plants will thank you for all that wonderful PAR


----------



## SwampMan (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushthezeppelin said:


> I would opt for the 22W for that size enclosure personally. You will get some awesome growth off it, the lumens on this unit is nuts.


+1^ I have 2x17w on a 18x18x36 and it keeps the plants low and thick instead of tall and stringy. 

Not to get too off topic, but you really should consider building your own hood. I built mine so the bulbs are ~3" off the glass top, enough clearance to angle the bulbs by hand if needed, or slide short pieces of 2x4 around to create shaded areas in the tank, like simulated cloud coverage.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a 36" tall exo, and i can say that the 13w model is insufficient to reach the lower 1/3 of the tank. I have ran up to 6 of these on this tank. The only difference was burning the plants in the upper canopy. I REALLY recomend going with something with a focused optix or lens. I use 90w 6500 E27 bulbs I get at home depot for like $22, but one of our sponspors I believe also sells led spot's. But you really need spotlights to reach the bottom of these tanks well.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

pdfCrazy said:


> I have a 36" tall exo, and i can say that the 13w model is insufficient to reach the lower 1/3 of the tank. I have ran up to 6 of these on this tank. The only difference was burning the plants in the upper canopy. I REALLY recomend going with something with a focused optix or lens. I use 90w 6500 E27 bulbs I get at home depot for like $22, but one of our sponspors I believe also sells led spot's. But you really need spotlights to reach the bottom of these tanks well.


That is my concern, not reaching the bottom of the exo. If I go with your bulb recommendation what hood do I use to house them?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't use a hood. Use reptile heating dome lamps with the dome removed.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The 90 watt led spot


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Chrisem,

I'm not sure if you've read it, but NE Herp's website has an interesting page describing the inverse square law and its implications for lights on tanks as tall as yours. I think it might also have good lighting recommendations based on that information, as well.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks Jeremiah. I actually did see that and ordered my light from them last night.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Here is my first attempt at building a background. It came out ok, my next one will be better, I hope.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

You can reference the PAR levels spread sheet to figure out how many lights you will want. The main problem with jungle dawns on a tall large vivarium like that is you are just going to need a lot of them and they are going to waste a ton of light throwing it outside the vivarium. The main way to get around this is to get a light that focuses light more down with optics or reflectors. 

Cheaper lights would be the EVO 3W arrays from places like aquatraders

On the nicer side you could get something like a buildmyled.com with 60 or 75 degree optics. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/182233-extensive-lighting-levels.html


----------

